# anybody near aberdeen bowfish?



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

i was just wondering how many people with 60 miles are bowfishing ..show pics and tell stories!! its been crappy weather the past two days and havent got out again


----------



## Orkan (May 1, 2006)

I live in huron, SD. Been trying to get out and get some carp stick'n done... but havn't been out yet.

Where on the james river did you shoot those buffalo I saw you posted about?


----------



## Kantack (Jan 22, 2005)

I am from Aberdeen but I haven't bowfished there since Easter Weekend because I go to school at SDSU in Brookings. We only had a few shots on the shallow sides of the James main channel. However, around Brookings and Volga along the Sioux Runoffs we've been having great success since the 1st of April. It started off fairly slow with only a few commons and buffalo. We probably shot 50 in the first two weeks. But last weekend we shot 33 on Saturday and should have had more had we not missed so many. From my past experience the Aberdeen area gets a lot better mid May to late June. Haven't seen any gar on the Sioux River or its runoff but I'm looking forward to shooting some big ones on the James this summer.

I'm always looking for new people to go with so let me know if you want to go shootin.

Kevin Kantack


----------



## Orkan (May 1, 2006)

I was out on the james just south of third street damn in huron last evening. Shot 2 gar that weighed in at 4-5 pounds and 2 carp about 6-7lbs. Quite a bit of activity in the river.

I need to get a jon boat or something.


----------



## jordanpratt (Feb 28, 2006)

im from watertown last night got 10 and sunday night got 21 its getting pretty good


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

sweet my buddy and i went to twin lakes and got 36 biggest was a little over 15


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

just wondering how old is everyone on here?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just turned 22 this weekend :beer:


----------

